# guard dog training?



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll preface this with a few things and hope I get helpful answers and not negative replies. 

1. I know that there is a training section but I don't know where to put it. I'm not talking obedience or anything as in depth as shutzhund. Feel free to move this if there is an area I didn't see, I'm new.

2. I understand that Pitbulls don't make ideal guard dogs as they tend not to be people aggressive. I don't need to be told I got the wrong breed or anything like that.

Ok, on to my question. I know a few people with Pitbulls that are very people aggressive. This seems to be mainly due to lack of the dogs being properly socialized. It also makes it difficult for them to have people over due to how aggressive the dog gets to strangers. I don't want this at all. If I bring a friend or family member over, and I'm friendly with them, I want my dog to be also. I would really like though, if some stranger crawls through a window or cracks open my door in the middle of the night for my dog to be aggressive. Not even physically but at least with a glare, bark, and posture that makes the person change their mind. I work all night and my wife and son regularly are home at alone you see. I have read plenty on the lack of natural territorial aggression that pitbulls exhibit, especially towards people, but plenty of sites offering advice about good guard dog breeds have the APBT in their top ten rankings.

Again, I don't want a mean dog and try my hardest to be a good ambassador of the breed, but if anybody can point me in the direction of books, websites, ect. to help me I would really appreciate it. Thanks again for such a great site.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm no expert on training a gaurd dog but it is my understanding that the APBT will protect its family if the family is in danger. I think that the bond that you build with your dog is the most important thing you could work on.


----------



## mikelus (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think there's any books directly geared towards APBTS for guard dog training. But i think you if take your dog to a facility their going to make you take an OB class before you start to train any dog. BUT LOVE YOUR DOG AND HE'LL WATCH OVER YOU


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

HI and welcome to the forum. Nice to have you aboard.

I'm not going to bah you but help educate you on the breed a little more.

I hope this helps you understand better.



> Ok, on to my question. I know a few people with Pitbulls that are very people aggressive. This seems to be mainly due to lack of the dogs being properly socialized. It also makes it difficult for them to have people over due to how aggressive the dog gets to strangers. I don't want this at all.


 I'm glad to hear that is not what you want. Actually, in more cases it is due to an unstable temperament and not just a lack of improper socialization. though of course it depends on the situation. Shame in the people who own those dogs you are talking about who are not putting in the work to try and fix the issue or having the dog evaluated to see if it is stable. Those type of people make the breed look bad and ruin it for everyone who has dogs with proper temperaments.

I've seen plenty of shelter dogs who have had no socialization & are loving and happy to greet anyone, though some may need a little more adjusting time than others.



> I'm not talking obedience or anything as in depth as shutzhund


 Well there is mistake #1, I say this because ALL training revolves around obedience. Without having some sort of obedience on a dog you will not IMO have a breed ambassador and that's what you said you would like to have. As for SchH, which starts out with obedience, most who do that "sport" treat it as a game or sport and are not truly training their dog as a guard dog.



> Plenty of sites offering advice about good guard dog breeds have the APBT in their top ten rankings.


 Well, I can clear that up for you right away. Those sites are usually put up by people who know nothing about the breed period. You have to be very careful who you take advice from even more so on the internet. Anyone can but up anything and there is a ton of BS out there.

To further explain the temperament: 
The APBT should be happy go lucky around people and NOT leery of the average friendly strangers. If they are weird around strangers there something wrong with their temperament or they have had a major lack of socialization, but I lean towards the first. Some issues can be worked through some can not and then an owner has to make some tough choices about what to do with the dog. having fear aggression can lead to issues , but it is not the same as HA.

Now that being said it doesn't mean the dog wouldn't be there for you to help out if for example there was a real problem & an aggressive stranger tried to attack you. However, that is not what they are bred to do.

I do not agree at all with training an APBT to be a guard dog, and since you will not find many who own them who do this, don't be surprised if you don't get much of the kind of advice you are looking for about training.

I know some who have even chosen to get another breed
(a guardian/working breed) along with their APBT for the protection aspect.

The best I can tell you is to teach your dog alert barking. The pure presence of an APBT in a home can be a deterrent especially if the dog alert barks when someone is on your property or at the door.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits 

Thanks for the in depth response. Let me clarify, when I said I'm not talking about obedience or ScH, I was talking about the training categories in the forum. I work almost every day on obedience and a few fun tricks. 

Also, maybe "guard dog" wasn't really the proper term. "Watch dog" would probably fit the bill better. I have just started trying to encourage some alert barking, and then the quiet command. He's not been very vocal except when he's in his kennel which isn't often, and lately he's been out of the blue barking at me, playbowing, and nipping pretty bad. I use this time to steer him into some barking commands as well as then the quiet. Thank you again for the quick responses.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How old is this dog?


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> How old is this dog?


almost 4 months.


----------



## mikelus (Jul 6, 2009)

oh he's young, he'll be fine


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

The majority of "protective dog" (that's the term not guard) belong with Sch unfortunately. Most trainers of this will require you to take the other stages of Sch before getting the protective.

However, I know of boot camps that will train your dog in a boot camp style and will get your dog prepped for all the things concerning the OB and protective. Once you pick them up they'll sit with you for a few hours to teach you how to and how not to...plus it's a HUGE liability to own one of these dogs because if anyone gets wind that you own one you're liable for alot more than just owning a APBT. 

One thing though is will you have time to keep the training up? Will you invest in a bite sleeve and continue training? because the training is only as good as the follow up. Don't want you to waste your time and money in 3 years the dog will have forgotten the training or forget to "release" when you say. Just food for thought.

EDIT: If he's only 4 months I wouldn't worry about it right now. Most people won't look at your dog will about 11months for any training like this. By then you'll have a "protective dog" anyways because it's instinct to protect their pack.


----------



## mikelus (Jul 6, 2009)

I have three pup's that is 13 weeks and i have to due obedience training everyday with each pup for 30 to 35 mins. even their play time i'll do alert barking and quiet. but my big girl helps alot becuase they see her doing her training and the follow. but never the less keep you dog actively training through play


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> The majority of "protective dog" (that's the term not guard) belong with Sch unfortunately. Most trainers of this will require you to take the other stages of Sch before getting the protective.
> 
> However, I know of boot camps that will train your dog in a boot camp style and will get your dog prepped for all the things concerning the OB and protective. Once you pick them up they'll sit with you for a few hours to teach you how to and how not to...plus it's a HUGE liability to own one of these dogs because if anyone gets wind that you own one you're liable for alot more than just owning a APBT.
> 
> ...


I don't want a protection dog. Don't get me wrong, it would be nice, but I just don't have the time or money to commit to something like that. I just want my guy to make my family feel a little safer and give me some piece of mind while at work. To me that means alert barking which given the sound of his bark at 4 months, should be more than enough to deter anybody that had bad intentions before he has to ever have to deal with a situation where he's forced to "protect the pack." A loud scary deterrent is what I want. sounds like I should just work on alert barking and that I have plenty of time to work with him still. Thanks for all of the helpful advice and information everybody.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

blackb3lt said:


> I don't want a protection dog. Don't get me wrong, it would be nice, but I just don't have the time or money to commit to something like that. I just want my guy to make my family feel a little safer and give me some piece of mind while at work. To me that means alert barking which given the sound of his bark at 4 months, should be more than enough to deter anybody that had bad intentions before he has to ever have to deal with a situation where he's forced to "protect the pack." A loud scary deterrent is what I want. sounds like I should just work on alert barking and that I have plenty of time to work with him still. Thanks for all of the helpful advice and information everybody.


OHHHHH.....well then I TOTALLY took your post the wrong way.

yeah but just teach alert barking and the "protecting the pack" will just come with it. Someone posted on here the the Mailman scared the bejesus out of her and her dog, for the first time, actually growled and barked in got in a protective mode after she screamed. It's natural. But he's 4 months old he'll be a good "watch dog" as you put it soon.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chino is very human friendly, wags like he's gonna break his tail when he sees a stranger, HOWEVER, if i am off my guard and he hears a noise, he'll come out of his crate or jump off the bed, and nudge me and go to the door and bark. 

One time he did this, it was my roomate climbing over the fence to get in the back door because he forgot his key, or was too drunk to use the lock, and couldnt get in. Well I was asleep, but Chino started alerting me, and as soon as he knew who it was, he ran towards him wagging.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well, bam bam is a complete dummie and i say that in the most loving way. he is also very muscular and rather large for a pitty mix. he has on several occasions surprised me with his reaction, acting more like a rottweiler or a dobie. i think that the desire to protect comes naturally to any k9, but human aggression is not as present in APBT. its kind of a perfect match in my eyes since i dont have to worry about my dog biting someone for breaking into my house, but he will and has bit someone that is attacking, or surprising me.

if you love your dog, your dog will love back, protection included.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This breed is generaly very eager to please and very very loyal. Honestly I don't think you have anything to worry about. My boy just turned 1 and has always been socialized with many people. He even gets to go into the gas station down the street to pick out his own jerky, They all know him very well. He has never showed aggression to any one that comes over to the house, but the other night we went to the store a strange guy tried to walk up to my window and man did Dosia throw a fit. He has never been trained or anything they can just sence it. If your dog thinks you are in danger he will protect you. My advice would be keep on socializing with people like normal, love love love your dog and he will repay the favor. I promise if you take good care of him he will do the same and if the time comes he will be there, it is instinct a dog can tell when some one has bad intentions.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Your dog will naturally protect your family. Basic obedience is good for all dogs but to just protect loved ones in danger that is a natural instinct.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kg420 said:


> This breed is generaly very eager to please and very very loyal. Honestly I don't think you have anything to worry about. My boy just turned 1 and has always been socialized with many people. He even gets to go into the gas station down the street to pick out his own jerky, They all know him very well. He has never showed aggression to any one that comes over to the house, but the other night we went to the store a strange guy tried to walk up to my window and man did Dosia throw a fit. He has never been trained or anything they can just sence it. If your dog thinks you are in danger he will protect you. My advice would be keep on socializing with people like normal, love love love your dog and he will repay the favor. I promise if you take good care of him he will do the same and if the time comes he will be there, it is instinct a dog can tell when some one has bad intentions.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I love to know that I don't have to choose between having a friendly socialized dog, and one that will protect the family. I love hearing stories about the otherwise friendly dogs "knowing" when something isn't right and acting accordingly.


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

i have never had to train any of my dogs to be protective they just were. even the new puppy i just got a week ago is protective i guess he sees my 2 older dogs being that way. but if someone comes in the yard or tries to come in the fence and i am not here or i am in the house they aren't getting very far. my new puppy is 13 weeks old and will stand on the porch growling and barking like he is a 100 pound dog lol it is rather funny. but i have never had a problem with them biting anyone. the only time i had one of my dogs bite someone was when someone tried to go in my house through a window. i have a 13 week old pitbull, a 10 month old pittbull, and a 10 month old black german shepard


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Take good care of your dog , provide him his needs , structure and care and you have nothing to worry about ....
These dogs are Loyal to the end and will protect you and your family at all cost even their life.
Right now I'm missing my old boy badly ... he did many things that surprised me in his short time... here is one of many things he did to save my life or protect the lives of my children.
I lived on the ground floor in the projects in brooklyn before moving to harlem. 
Everyone in the projects new that my husband at the time had very expensive DJ equipment most knew my apt was covered in brand speakers, top notch turntables, crates for days of records and everything that goes along with that business.
One night I was in my bed room doing my daughters hair when Biggie came in the room and did a low growl and walked out of the room ... he came back did another low growl and I laughed and told him to shut it ... well he walked out came running back and nipped me on the thigh ... my daughter laughed I got pi**ed and was about to pop him with the hair brush I get up fast walked into the living room daughter followed she was 13 then and I hear my window being slid up I froze I didn't know where Biggie was ... but as soon as hands came into the window Biggie appeared he lunged and grabbed one hand I heard and OH F**** some yelling some running it must have been a few people out my back window it was a big grassy dark area that in the summer with the trees full of leaves and bushes all bushy you cant see anything... 
I finally unfroze who ever was still screaming Biggie wouldn't let go and was half way out the window growling and holding I called 911 screamed for my daughter to run next door to the neighbors ... Biggie falls back into the apt blood all over his face ... 
cops come and find a loaded gun in the grass and one hidden in a hole/ventilation area in the building ...
I don't know and hate to think what would have happened to my children and I.
To this day I think it was the same person I took Biggie from it had to be someone who knew I would be alone as my husband had died we lived there 10 years and no problems when he was alive so why yanno... I also think it was someone we knew us personally and figured Biggie wouldn't do anything because everyone called Biggie a punk said he was to soft yada yada yada... all I do know is I immediately moved even tho they put gates on my windows that week. I did not want to chance that again.
Case in point he had NO protection training no people aggression , this dog loved everything and everyone, he even accidently killed a bird and freaking wimpered about it nudging the darn thing to make it move smh ....

Your dog will do whats needed if ever the time arises cuz he will protect whats his and thats YALL ...
He even stayed on my fire escape which he loved in my apt in harlem during the big black out growling at anything that moved underneath us lol ... has guarded my sons and god sons stroller ... never liked the kids walking ahead of him he was start pulling me to catch up to them then settle once we caught up he hated for them to be out of his sight ....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My girl is a good watch dog. I guess in the terms that she "watches" out the window! lol And she will bark and growl, sometimes at absolutely nothing! But I did hear her growling and looked outside and it was an extremely dangerous... meter reader! lol So I'm confident in her "scare tactics" She didn't start developing this til after we moved out of our first home. And she hit a year old. She goes off on any noise or sound. I don't know what she would do to an actual intruder... I hope she would send them packin though! lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

In my opinion I think you and your family should get into obedience training. If you build a strong enough bond between your family and your buddy this way then there is no reason why you should have to worry about your wife while your gone. If your dog does whats asked of him then your wife can count on him. Get what im sayin? I would also like to mention that having a Pitbull in the home is usually deterrent enough..

Here is a good example of a well trained APBT..
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/20662-checc-out-vid.html


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

your boy will know the difference between good and bad intentions.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> My girl is a good watch dog. I guess in the terms that she "watches" out the window! lol And she will bark and growl, sometimes at absolutely nothing! But I did hear her growling and looked outside and it was an extremely dangerous... meter reader! lol So I'm confident in her "scare tactics" She didn't start developing this til after we moved out of our first home. And she hit a year old. She goes off on any noise or sound. I don't know what she would do to an actual intruder... I hope she would send them packin though! lol


Marley does that too. We call it the window worrier. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Marley does that too. We call it the window worrier. lol


I call it "window patrol" LOL And it does get pretty annoying! You just hear her crashing through the blinds. lol She also pokes her head up when we're leaving so we have to see that sad face when were pulling out of the parking lot.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I hate that mine tries making me feel bad with the window face too.


----------

